# GT(Preseason): Charlotte Bobcats @ Orlando Magic (10.8.08) | 7 EST



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

@









*Probable Starters:*

C: Nazr Mohammed/Dwight Howard
PF: Emeka Okafor/Rashard Lewis
SF: Gerald Wallace/Hedo Turkoglu
SG: Jason Richardson/Mickael Pietrus
PG: Raymond Felton/Jameer Nelson

*Marquee Matchup:*








vs.







:cheers:

*GO* *MAGIC*


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

If anyone wants the game link, let me know.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

40-9 Magic after one quarter. I know it's pre-season, but damn that's impressive.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Pretty sick 1st half so far..


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

40 n the 1st holy S!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Great all-around game. Everybody play'd really good except for maybe I would say Hedo..... Dwight made his FT's, Shard play'd good, JJ play'd great...... great all-around game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook needs to hit his shots.. 1/10? Wow.. then again shooters can be streaky.. but he did get to the line and made all 6 of them..


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Cook needs to get his *** in shape cuz he look'd winded as hell out there... He could definitely crack the rotation if he can get in better game shape.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

JJ: 12pts, 1-2 3pt, 2ast in 14 min


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice win. Why Bogans and Gortad did not play?


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Cook needs to hit his shots.. 1/10? Wow.. then again shooters can be streaky.. but he did get to the line and made all 6 of them..


*I don't know of many games that Cook's shot has been on in a Magic uniform.*


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Babir said:


> Nice win. Why Bogans and Gortad did not play?


I was wonderin the same thing..... Im guessin MP, Lee, & Redick are just outplaying Bogans..... Gortat tho, idk what the deal is.....


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Prolific Scorer said:


> *I don't know of many games that Cook's shot has been on in a Magic uniform.*


Lol, I swear Gerald Wallace swatted his **** at least like 5 times tonight.... He needs to stick to shooting three's, lol.... Or get in better shape so he can finish those instead of getting blocked...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

It would be nice to trade Bogans and Cook  Cook has expiring contract or he has one more year on his deal? I know Bogans is in his final year...


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

while it's a nice pipedream to trade cook or bogans, but what team would be foolish enough to do that? 

still can't believe we moved ariza for cook...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Thats why I put a smiley there  but maybe someone will be interested in their expiring deals (not sure if Cook's contract expires this season).


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Wish I had seen this game.


----------

